#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Υποχρεώση για ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές μελέτες σε οικοδομικές άδειες

## TOLIS17

Γνωρίζει κάποιος συνάδελφος να μου πει από πότε ήταν υποχρεωτική η υποβολή Η/Μ μελέτης εγκατάστασης θέρμανσης σε οικοδομικές άδειες και βάσει ποιανού διατάγματος? Κάποιος συνάδελφος μου ανέφερε από το 73 αλλά δεν θυμότανε το διάταγμα.  Γιατί οι πολεοδομίες εκδίδανε άδειες χωρίς Η/Μ μελέτες και μεταγενέστερα?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Την απάντηση θα τη βρεις στο άρθρο 25 του Κτιριοδομικού.
Κατέβασε από ΕΔΩ το αρχείο PDF με την κωδικοποίησή του που έχω φτιάξει.
Θα δεις και την παλιά (αρχική μορφή) του άρθρου 25 και τι πώς ισχύει σήμερα και το βάσει ποιας Υπουργικής Απόφασης έγινε η τροποποίηση.

----------


## TOLIS17

Χάρη ευχαριστώ

----------

